# Low buck, multi use rotary fixture homeshop/hobbyist use



## PTsideshow (Aug 7, 2014)

Years a ago I was rebuilding Chevy 4 bolt 350's for the trucks me and the kids had seems that had one in the process just in case when you buy and drive older trucks.
I had two of these from HF.
http://www.harborfreight.com/automotive-motorcycle/lifts-stands/1000-lb-engine-stand-69886.html
When the daughter got something else, and the son moved on to Jeeps. I took em apart and put them in the shed. I don't like selling tools as I always seem to need the items 10 minutes after they are driven away!

The son wants to free up the trailer that he hauls is smoker on, for his urban farm and garden biz. so I am welding after assembling one of the HF http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...-12-inch-five-lug-wheels-and-tires-94564.html
With the 25% off coupon it was a savings of $180.00 and it is good enough to haul it locally and the cambro boxes along with a supply of the wood, tables and some other small items. The frame steel is about 1/8" thick, and can be modified for his needs with out removing anything parts.

Knowing that most people tend to over load the trailers, just a little   I took the springs up to the local spring joint and had them put an extra leaf in each side. so much easier that after they have been on a while.
I had always thought that the engine stands could make a good light weight home owner/hobbyist Rotary welding/work fixture!






Both sides

I still have to find some bar stock with holes in them to mount the frame to the engine mounts to replace the C-clamps so it can rotate 360°. 

They also have now have a 2,000 pound foldable one http://www.harborfreight.com/automo...2000-lb-foldable-engine-stand-69521-8970.html

With the current 25% off coupon from the HF wiki site it brings the price down for the two of them. About $45.00 each a lot better that the import rotaries sold by the car places.
If you have a problem with HF buy them where you want!
Will let you know how it works.


----------

